# help me get enough calories!



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

So the doc has me keeping a diary of input v output, calories in v exercise.

The idea being to see if I can regain a little weight (about 10 lbs or so). We identified I need approx 2800 to 3080 calories a day as a target...

So far I have only managed to get over the 3000 calorie mark on one day in the last 2 weeks, and that saw me eating a large can of rice pudding at 10pm... and feeling like Mr Creosote as a result.

(the days intake to get there was porridge, croissant with jam, tea, milkshake, banana, pasta salad, chicken ham and pasta lunch, tea, lasagne, milkshake, jam doughnut and the rice pudding - with various glasses of water chucked in through out the day).

Now it might be me, but I am finding it nigh on impossible to eat this kind of amount of food.

So, can anyone suggest some high calorie foods, low in sugar, that might help me in my quest? 

Cheers all.


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 May 2009)

i iwsh i had that problem you can have some of my excess weight. carbs are the best thing i would imagine, pasta?


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

yeah but how much pasta and rice can one man eat!


----------



## montage (13 May 2009)

eat the equivilant to your bodyweight in peanuts.











everyday









twice a day. problem solved.


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

hmmmmmm peanuts eh, well ok, ummmm maybe... 

Any other suggestions? Or am I doomed to get thinner and thinner?


----------



## montage (13 May 2009)

Peanuts do actually contain a high amount of fat.....or at least they burn longer over a bunsen burner due to fatty bits in them.

I would'nt go stuffing your face with chocolate bars as this is just pure unhealthy...obviously keep eating healthy foods! Done little things such as replacing semi-skimmed milk with full fat?


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

yep, and started adding protein powder to milk and using it to make milkshakes and all that kind of thing.

I used a few calculators to calculate calorie burn on rides and I can see where I am dipping out on it compared to intake.
I don't have a sweet tooth and have no want to have high sugar items, and I always thought I ate well, or atleast I eat a sensible balanced diet... but not well enough to do the riding I want and maintain (or now increase) my weight.


----------



## monnet (13 May 2009)

Surely the best thing is to go backto the doctor and ask what they would recommend?


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

the doc highlighted the possible lack of balance between in and out, so the diary has been kept as a first step to looking at this, and having calculated in v out I can see a lack on the in side.

I am sure the doc will suggest things when I see her in a weeks time, but I think a forum of cyclists is a good place to ask for real world practical advice on diet linked to sustained cycling.


----------



## Goffins (13 May 2009)

I don't know about exact foods but I have modified my approach to various ingredients.

Full fat milk instead of the Semi skimmed which I was brought up on, full fat butter instead of marge, I eat a toasted ham and cheese sandwich before bed {which I can't really advise as it does disrupt my snooze}.

I've switched from lager to Guiness and I've stocked up on snacky food at home which usually I can live without.

It's difficult I know, I've managed to stabilise my weight at bang on 10 Stone; I did ask for some advice on here but got very little with regards to high calorie foods that weren't loaded with saturates.

Little and often is the key if you find massive meals a chore, also try and avoid foods that speed up the digestion process {eg high fibre}.
I've found that slightly less than ripe bananas slow down my metabolism, presumeably because of the higher starch content.

I'm pretty much winging it as my BMI is ok so I'll not bother any of the useless feckin GP's at my medical center who would diagnose a Gun shot wound as eczema.

So if you get any good advice on various foodstuffs I'd be interested to hear!


Good luck.


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2009)

cheers for that, the weight I am happiest at is 10 stone, but currently is is dropped down to under 9.5 and I can't seem to make it back up again. 

My doc was really good and has had me for blood tests etc, so I go and see her again in a week for the results and to run through the food in v exercise diary.
If she gives me some good pointers I'll let you know.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

Try soaking an entire box of Alpen in Jersey goldtop overnight, then for breakfast, pour a whole squeezey of honey on it. Add a 2lb bag of brown sugar and enjoy.


----------



## peanut (14 May 2009)

I'll swop you for my diet johhny 

Breakfast bowl of cereal
lunch 1x apple 1x cupasoup
dinner fish & 4x veg (no carbs) 
supper 1x bowl of cereal
no snacks chocs cakes biscuits chips or takeawys ever

Still not losing weight so I can give you 10 lbs of mine


----------



## johnnyh (14 May 2009)

cheers peanut, you're on!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 May 2009)

Ive got a spare 2 or 3 stone kicking about if you need it.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

There is *NEVER* enough cheesecake.


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2009)

For cryin' out loud! Haven't any of you heard about the wide range of special foods available for convalescents who want to regain strength and weight?

There's a whole section in Boots where they sell stuff like Complan drinks (best cold) and Build Up soup. We carry them on MTB trailquest events as a lightweight and easy way to get some extra calories down on the overnight stop.

Also have a look for Orgran pasta: http://www.orgran.com/pasta/gluten-free-pasta.html

This is pasta made not from wheat but from mixtures of grains and pulses, which have a chemically synergistic effect like beans on brown toast or humous on bread and give you much more benefit than straight wheat. It's nice to eat and quick to cook, lighter as well.


----------



## johnnyh (14 May 2009)

cheers Rigid, I did look at all the compan stuff in Boots, but wasn't sure it was the way to go. I will look for that pasta though and this "build up soup" stuff.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> For cryin' out loud! Haven't any of you heard about the wide range of special foods available for convalescents who want to regain strength and weight?



Yes, but they remind me of being sick.

Most Carbs are 4 kCals/gram, so it's the weight of the stuff you're after.

Make some Bird's custard that ends up near solid - 4 times the recommended concentration - and spoon it down your neck.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

The trouble with hard custard, you have to swill it down with full sugar raspberryade to make it taste like Trifle.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

Before my Land's End to John O'Groats ride, I wrote to McDonalds with hope of getting some sponsorship.

I offered to wear red and yellow Jerseys with "Powered by Big Macs" printed on them. 

I didn't get a response.


----------



## johnnyh (14 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Before my Land's End to John O'Groats ride, I wrote to McDonalds with hope of getting some sponsorship.
> 
> I offered to wear red and yellow Jerseys with "Powered by Big Macs" printed on them.
> 
> I didn't get a response.



be thankful for small mercies mate


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> The trouble with hard custard, you have to swill it down with full sugar raspberryade to make it taste like Trifle.



Or add some cake, full fat cream and sherry?


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

I have just remembered.

There are 24 pizzas in my freezer.

I was in Tesco about two months ago and they had a pile of thin crust pizzas on the 'Reduced' shelf.
I bought the lot and put them in my freezer.

They are about 850 kCals each, just right for brekky before a 100 km ride.

Also, there might be some 'bite size' Cornish Pasties and packs of sausage rolls, both about 900 kCals per pack.


----------



## vorsprung (14 May 2009)

I suppose some people find it difficult to gain weight because they don't like eating food that piles on the pounds

I have the opposite problem but lets get some more suggestions

1) a glass of wine each day won't do you any harm the calories go on as fat due to the way it is metabolised
2) To loose weight I have a large breakfast, moderate lunch and try and lay off carbohydrate rich foods in the evening. The idea is that the activity in the day will burn off the energy in the food. I suggest you do the reverse.
Have a light breakfast, high in fat. Crossaints are great for this
Have a moderately large lunch. I don't know what you normally have but just add a packet of peanuts
Have lots of carbs at dinner time.
3) The americans are the most overweight nation on earth. I suggest you go on holiday there and have all orders at resturants "with cheese" and visit the "house of pancakes" as often as possible


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

vorsprung said:


> I suppose some people find it difficult to gain weight because they don't like eating food that piles on the pounds
> 
> I have the opposite problem but lets get some more suggestions
> 
> ...



Do you mean the ihop ???


----------



## johnnyh (14 May 2009)

a glass of wine a day... can that become two?

Was a bit concerned about the dehydrating effect of wine, but calories are calories


----------



## Ben M (14 May 2009)

The most bearable way is to eat more often, rather than chucking in loads of scoff at the same time.

Something like:

Breakfast: bowl of cereal, piece of fruit, whey shake
mid-morning: fruit, yoghurt and some nuts
lunch: something like a couple of chicken or tuna sandwiches
mid-afternoon: nuts and fruit
dinner: usual dinner stuff (some carbs (pasta, rice or spuds) some meat, and some veg)
before bed: whey shake with milk

That's a pretty protein rich diet, which will help you gain lean mass rather than just piling on flab. If you want to gain some fat mass as well, just increase the amount of fatty things in your diet, like a nice pudding after your evening meal. Or bacon and eggs for breakfast...mmmm

I am, of course, assuming that you have your gym routine pretty sorted as well, otherwise you'll be putting on pretty much just flab.


----------



## johnnyh (14 May 2009)

yeah, I do plenty of exercise, and that appears to be the reason for losing the weight in the first place... too much out and too little in.


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

To be honest, you must be the first person I've heard say "I don't eat enough".

On a serious exercise regime ( even the pro team cyclists ), checking bodyweight on the scales is a daily ritual. Same time of day after morning dump, same clothing ( pref naked ).
If weight is down, eat more. If weight is up, eat less.

Of course the team's nutritionalist will have all the team member's personal BMR details from months of lab testing, and set out a menu which meets the days requirement.
If you get a chance to see a cycling team eat breakfast, it looks like a free-for-all bun fight, but its all prepared and counted.

Buy a set of good scales. Check daily and look at your musculature in a full length mirror. Pinch the skinfold at your lowest rib. As a rough guide, 1mm = 1% fat. That's a real 'rough' guide.
Pro cyclists have a skinfold there of about 10mm. Lesser cyclists can be 12 - 14 mm.

As for riding a bike on the public road, somewhere between 40 and 50 kCals/mile is a reasonable usage.

Bon apetite


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

Ben M said:


> If you want to gain some fat mass as well, just increase the amount of fatty things in your diet, like a nice pudding after your evening meal. Or bacon and eggs for breakfast...mmmm



The jury's out on this.

Calories are calories.


----------



## peanut (15 May 2009)

this thread is so unfair  I have to count the calories of everything I eat and I haven't eaten a burger or pizza for years  
I only have to look at the huge biscuit tin at work and I pile on 5 lbs 

My whole life revolves around food and being hungry and over-weight


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

hehehe sorry peanut, it does seem all the info out there is "how to lose weight" and not alot on how to gain weight. Especially when you dont just want to eat junk and sugars and pile on the wrong stuff.


----------



## Ben M (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> The jury's out on this.
> 
> Calories are calories.



Sorry, that came across wrong. The assumption that I was making was that bacon and eggs will contain more calories than a bowl of porridge, and of course than a meal on its own has fewer calories than the same meal followed by cheesecake...


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

Ben M said:


> Sorry, that came across wrong. The assumption that I was making was that *bacon and eggs will contain more calories than a bowl of porridge*, and of course than a meal on its own has fewer calories than the same meal followed by cheesecake...



Are you sure about that?

How many eggs?
How much bacon?

What size bowl of porridge?


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

yeah I have been considering adding to the morning porridge in some way, bacon sarnies... mmmmmm red or brown sauce though, with an egg it has to be HP.


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> How many eggs?
> How much bacon?
> ...



as a guide a standard bowl of porridge is only about 160 calories.

a bacon and egg sarnie is about 390! and a heck of a lot tastier


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> as a guide a standard bowl of porridge is only about 160 calories.
> 
> a bacon and egg sarnie is about 390! and a heck of a lot tastier



Get off 

100g of dry porridge oats is 360 kCals. (Jimbo's normal portion)
400 ml milk is 240 kCals
2 spoons of granulated is 40 kCals.

That's 640 kCals for a dish of the oatie stuff.


3 eggs, 240 kCals
6 bacon, 300 kCals (Jimbo's normal breakfast)

540 kCals on the plate.


You're not going to ride a bike far on just 30g of oats with a splash of milk


----------



## stephenjubb (15 May 2009)

peanut butter. gorgeous


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Get off
> 
> 
> You're not going to ride a bike far on just 30g of oats with a splash of milk



hahahaha eeem how can I put this, errr the amount of porridge I use is indeed 30g ... just went and measured the cup thingy 

I feel I eat a ladies portion sir


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> You're not going to ride a bike far on just 30g of oats with a splash of milk



About five miles.


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

indeed, and hence the doc suggesting a lack of in for out, given that I will go out and rattle off 20 to 40 miles dependant on if I have 1 to 2 hours to ride give or take 15 mins.

it has been quite a revelation to discover that what I considered to be a healthy diet lacks enough fuel.

still, made it to 3000 calories yesterday and am over the 1500 mark today. Haven't ridden in 3 days, so perhaps I have added a few reserves to the tank.


----------



## jimboalee (15 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> indeed, and hence the doc suggesting a lack of in for out, given that I will go out and rattle off 20 to 40 miles dependant on if I have 1 to 2 hours to ride give or take 15 mins.
> 
> it has been quite a revelation to discover that what I considered to be a healthy diet lacks enough fuel.
> 
> still, made it to 3000 calories yesterday and am over the 1500 mark today. Haven't ridden in 3 days, so perhaps I have added a few reserves to the tank.



Don't forget the daily weigh-in and the quick pinch test.

The weigh-in will be immediate, but the amount of skinfold you pinch will increase 2 days after eating if you don't work if off straight away.


----------



## badkitty (17 May 2009)

peanut said:


> this thread is so unfair  I have to count the calories of everything I eat and I haven't eaten a burger or pizza for years
> I only have to look at the huge biscuit tin at work and I pile on 5 lbs
> 
> My whole life revolves around food and being hungry and over-weight



Tell me about it, Peanut.
Johnny owes me lunch but I just can't face it! 
I ate my own bodyweight in jellybabies the other day whilst he was telling me how hard he finds it to hit 3000 cals a day.(btw,thanks for that Boab :?: ) I just don't know what his problem is.
Other than eating like a lady.... .(mind you, all the ladies I know eat more than Johnny..)

Some people...eh?


----------



## johnnyh (17 May 2009)

I am a racing snake!  but had a big chinese blow out today.


----------



## buggi (17 May 2009)

try MacDonalds, KFC, Pizza Hut, or the local Chippy


----------



## johnnyh (17 May 2009)

hahaha just worked out I am nearly on target for the day after a big Chinese meal out and a couple of lagers... of course the idea of trying to ride after all that food is pure fantasy


----------



## Jim_Noir (21 May 2009)

Would it not be better to eat like a body builder? Then there is this, I love this after a long run.. there are other things I love too, but this is the family stand  http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/smart-tec-massfx-2-72kg.php


----------



## plank (21 May 2009)

I can't eat more than 50g of oats as porridge without feeling sick.

My solution is 50g oats, 50g whey, 2 banans 2 kiwis and enough milk to get it the consistency you like all blended together. Nice breakfast then 6 oatcakes and peanut butter and more whey when I get to work after cycle and gym!

Hand blenders are really good, easier to clean than liqudisers.


----------



## Jim_Noir (21 May 2009)

yeap, hand blenders are great, and cheap. Asda do them for about £2 so can leave one at work etc.


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

how can you struggle to put on weight for crissakes ? it ain't fair.
Just come over and eat my daily intake and I guarantee you'll soon weigh 17stone like me


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 May 2009)

Beer..lots of it.


----------



## badkitty (21 May 2009)

peanut said:


> how can you struggle to put on weight for crissakes ? it ain't fair.
> Just come over and eat my daily intake and I guarantee you'll soon weigh 17stone like me




Calm yourself Peanut...you're in good company. (edited to add - er not the 17 stone bit but the general inability to understand how someone can struggle to gain weight...)

Johnny is one of those annoying people who just burns calories at a ridiculous rate. He never stays still, and doesn't know how to chill. I've tried to teach him, but he even works too hard at relaxing. Pointless. 

If it helps, try imagining that he's just got a huge tapeworm...works for me...


----------



## johnnyh (21 May 2009)

hahaha tapeworm!


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

badkitty said:


> If it helps, try imagining that he's just got a huge tapeworm...works for me...



 I have this mental picture and its scary


----------



## johnnyh (21 May 2009)

hey, I said I was a racing snake, not a tape worm!!!


----------



## Accy (23 May 2009)

*enough calories*

Do yourself a favour buy any books by sports nutritionist Anita Bean or Nancy Clark they contain plenty of specific meal plans and handy tips for adding more calories if required


----------



## pimptovimto (23 May 2009)

Hi, I suffer from an identical problem, weight gain has always been a problem for me even although until recently I did very little excersise, in my case it is related to high motabalism, lack of diet control and also lack of commitment. Recently I talked to a few freinds of mine who are big into nutrition and they recommended a weight gainer specifically one made by CNP, its called Pro Mass(they have a good web site with a good forum). I have had a great deal of success using this, managing to put on a much as 10 pounds in less that 3 weeks, this was not just down to the weight gainer I had to up my normal food intake as well. I aim for about 3000 a day as well but I regularly dont achieve this which dissappoints me! I have found that to maintain weight I need to take in between 2000 and 2500 a day.

One thing I have found is that my body weight can change greatly from day to day, even hour to hour, all food types(fat, protiens, carbs,WATER) are absorbed by the body at different rates, I weight my self far to often but really only pay attention to my weight on a Tuesday morning and this is what I use to guage my gains.

Another thing I have found and this has been the best hidden gain, is the increase in energy and as a result happiness and wellbeing, I dont want to make a big deal of it cause its a bit girly, but the change in me has been noticeable.

I know how tough it is, in many ways I believe it to be more difficult to put on than to take off if you are a hard gainer.

Best of luck

PV


----------



## johnnyh (23 May 2009)

cheers for that, sounds like a similar problem with fast metabolism. Do you find the weight gain goes on in the correct places and is sustainable, or if you forget the weight gainer and switch to a "regular" diet does the weight drop off again?


----------



## pimptovimto (24 May 2009)

From my experience, if you sit and do nothing it will go on in the wrong places, but if you are active then it just fuels your body, all food is made up of Fats, Protiens and Carbs, depending on what you want to achieve you need different amounts of each thats why a body builder will have a very different diet to a cyclist. I have found that eating often really make a difference, I "try" to eat on the hour every hour but its really difficult and without a supplement it is nigh on impossble for me to consume 3000 calories a day unless I ate junk food.

Have a look at the CNP web site and forum, there is a section caled ask kelly which has some good advice and info in there.

PV


----------



## Lisa21 (24 May 2009)

Johnnyh-I want your body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahem........what I mean is id love your metabolism, maybe your just born to be a racing snake!!


----------



## magnatom (24 May 2009)

I mentioned this thread to a dietitian and this was her reply to me.

Would advise you to ask your GP to refer you onto a registered dietitian. Most doctors have little formal nutrition educational training so their advice is not always optimum. Although I am a dietitian I am not a sports dietitian but here are a few general pointers for increasing calories in general.

You need to ensure you are eating enough carbs to replenish your glycogen stores if you are training regularly. ie always include them at breakfast, lunch, evening meal and supper 

Remember that not all fats are bad for you if you are active and are struggling to maintain your weight. Fats do contain a concentrate source of calories 9 kcal per gram. Choose fats labelled as high in monounsaturates eg olive oil, rapeseed oil, well known brands of mayonnaise, peanut butter, etc and use them generously in cooking/preparing food
eg if having tuna sandwich have a tuna mayonnaise sandwich on thick bread with plenty of 'olive oil' type margarine eg olivio/supermarket own brand

If having meat/potatoes/veg choose lean meat but add extra margarine to potatoes/vegetables

Try and include regular puddings at least 2 per day. ( If you enjoy muffins some of these contain 400-500 kcal per muffin. Obviously not the healthiest but a great way to increase calories in a small volume)!


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2009)

I've not read all the threads but about 13 years ago (god time flies) I came down with Prancreatitis (alcoholics disease, I wouldn't of minded but I didn't drink then). Basically, I think, the pancreas lets out acid to break down food for digestion, mine was leaking and breaking down my stomach; I lost about 2 stone in less than two months. To build me back up the gp prescribed some milk shake like things, they tasted rank though


----------



## peanut (25 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> eg if having tuna sandwich have a tuna mayonnaise sandwich on thick bread with plenty of 'olive oil' type margarine eg olivio/supermarket own brand



why margarine ? it contains lots of preservatives and e numbers and its tasteless yuk  Whats wrong with a natural unadulterated tasty food full of goodness like butter


----------



## magnatom (25 May 2009)

peanut said:


> why margarine ? it contains lots of preservatives and e numbers and its tasteless yuk  Whats wrong with a natural unadulterated tasty food full of goodness like butter




I'd have to ask, but I assume it is to do with the type of oil in margarine being better for you (i.e. more monounsaturates). 

Anyway, surely as we get older, we need more preservatives.


----------



## peanut (25 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'd have to ask, but I assume it is to do with the type of oil in margarine being better for you (i.e. more monounsaturates).
> 
> Anyway, surely as we get older, we need more preservatives.



 too late nothing worth preserving 

I jumped on the margerine bandwaggon 20 years ago without doing any original research . For years I eat no butter convinced it was bad for me. 

There is nothing bad about butter wheras there is plenty of undesirable constituents in magarines .I know which I would prefer to spread on my toast ...if I was allowed any toast


----------



## johnnyh (26 May 2009)

thanks for all the replies all, good stuff and the doc has offered me to see a dietitian if I am in the same boat in 3 weeks time after a 2nd lot of bloods are done. 
Good news is the first bloods showed me to be fine and dandy but just a tad dehydrated.
Am definitiely not suffering any diabetes, this was a concern cause it existed in my Mothers side of the family, so I was pleased to be given the all clear.

at least the weight has stabilised and hasnt dropped any further, maybe I am just a racing snake


----------



## johnnyh (26 May 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Johnnyh-I want your body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ahem.... form an orerly queue


----------



## Goffins (27 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> thanks for all the replies all, good stuff and the doc has offered me to see a dietitian if I am in the same boat in 3 weeks time after a 2nd lot of bloods are done.
> Good news is the first bloods showed me to be fine and dandy but just a tad dehydrated.
> Am definitiely not suffering any diabetes, this was a concern cause it existed in my Mothers side of the family, so I was pleased to be given the all clear.
> 
> at least the weight has stabilised and hasnt dropped any further, maybe I am just a racing snake



Glad to hear everything is ok, hopefully things will happen in a similar fashion to myself. I dropped to just under 10, managed to stabalise with some over-eating and have now hit 10,3 and I'm finding it much easier to maintain this weight, I plan to get to 10 and a half stone then rethink my diet.

I'm not a Doctor but perhaps I was carrying more fat than I expected and the new weight is muscle mass. I'm still quite lean but I'm looking a little stronger and toned.

Keep us informed.


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

Some of my posts here may sound a little off-the-cuff.

You need to be eating 50 kCals per mile in addition to your Basal Metabolic Rate, plus some extra – 300 per day – to get some weight gain.
Split it 60 % carbs, 30 % protein and 10% fats.

You are an Ectomorph, a naturally slim person. The nerves in the upper part of your stomach send signals to your brain to stop eating when you have not eaten much. You must ignore these and eat to the spreadsheet you are about to construct.

If you ride on average 30 miles per day, you need to eat 1500 cals for this. 800 of these should be added to the evening meal previous. 400 for breakfast 2 hours before the ride, and the rest during the ride ADDED to your BMR and the 300 cals extra to gain weight.

My calcs say 1500 + 1400 BMR + 300 = 3200 cals per day. 

Before a pro race, notice the riders have a little 'pot belly'. This is the result of their 2500 calorie breakfast.
The eight riders on the USPS team got rid of 48 weetabix, a gallon of milk, two loaves of bread, a squeezy honey each and four jars of marmalade. 2 eggs on toast each and at least 2 Danish pastries each for breakfast before stage 1 of the 1998 TdeF.

I keep mentioning this because it absolutely amazed me . I'm a Mesomorph and I couldn't eat that much for breakfast every day.


----------



## johnnyh (28 May 2009)

ooof! that is a breakfast and a half!!!

I have at least got to the stage where I get a hungry/sick feeling if I dont eat regularly - as opposed to before when I could go all day on a cup of tea and survive.

Am taking the food on with less effort and seem to be up 1kg!!!  GO JOHNNY!!! 

I've found Frijj type shakes at 325 calories a bottle are a good source of calories, quite nice too


----------



## peanut (28 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> You need to be eating 50 kCals per mile in addition to your Basal Metabolic Rate, plus some extra – 300 per day – to get some weight gain.
> Split it 60 % carbs, 30 % protein and 10% fats.
> 
> Y



there is no single magic formula for a sensible eating plan Jimbo .

Everybody is different. it depends on an individuals lifestyle ,physiology,mental and physical health and probably lots of other things as well .

Certain body types may have a tendency towards certain eating, exercise ,lifestyle patterns but there is no hard and fast rules.

You can be thin, ill and very unfit and you can be fat and very fit and healthy . Life just isn't so simple you can reduce it to a formula. They are just helpful guides , a starting point is all.

To give an example many people suffer with underactive thyroid glands without knowing it. This can have the effect of considerable weight loss and thyroxin is often administered by Doctors to promote weight loss in certain circumstances. Particulary prior to surgery for example where a dramatic weight loss is required.

Hypo-thyroidism is more common than peopl think and is frequently not picked up in routine blood tests because the Doctor would not request it unless there were specific indications .
Doctors missed Hypo-thyroidism with me for many years. They also missed an underactive liver because it was never tested for .


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

peanut said:


> there is no single magic formula for a sensible eating plan Jimbo .
> 
> Everybody is different. it depends on an individuals lifestyle ,physiology,mental and physical health and probably lots of other things as well .
> 
> ...



No doubt you are right Peanut.

Johnnyh has seen his GP and gone on a calorie boost diet.

He has come onto CycleChat to ask how cyclists in particular boost their calorie intake.
I'm sorry it came over like I was dictating some formulae.

In fairness, the answer to the nutrition question is very complex and nutritionalists all over the world are making vast amounts of money from helping thin people get big and fat people get slim.

BTW, there is no requirement for any formal qualifications to call yourself a 'Nutritionalist'.

I have never perported to be such a person and can only forward my encouragement to Johnnyh by repeating what is printed in health publications the world over.

If Johnnyh has a serious condition, I hope it is detected early.

In the meantime, eat merrily Johnnyh and take no notice of me now.


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> ooof! that is a breakfast and a half!!!
> 
> I have at least got to the stage where I get a hungry/sick feeling if I dont eat regularly - as opposed to before when I could go all day on a cup of tea and survive.
> 
> ...



Did you get a taste of the Cookie Dough flavour Frijj? I got 1 bottle and then Tesco were sold out the next day.


----------



## johnnyh (28 May 2009)

hehehe I am having the Strawberry Frijj, I looked at the cookie one and thought it would be ever so slightly sickly.

Heck, don't stop with the opinions and advice though, I read it all and take it all in.


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

well folks, just wanted to update you all.

have been keeping going with the food intake, and plenty of milkshake type drinks too.

Can happily report to be 10 stone again, and that I was able to take on enough food and drink on my 3 days 350 mile trek to only drop 2 pounds which I have quickly put back.

I am still about 3 pounds less than I was, but I am not too concerned about that as I wasn't necessarily fit at the time.

I am going to keep on with the food now and then monitor it all to try and establish a balance so I stay put at between 10 and 10.25 stone.

Thanks for all the advice and support, very much appreciated.

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## peanut (25 Jun 2009)

well done with your ride Johnny thats quite epic. I couldn't even ride the L to b at the moment let alone ride to it and back again on consecutive days Very impressive.

The worrying factor to come out of that is only 2xlbs weight loss  all that exercise and only 2 lbs lost ...not good news for all those going to the gym


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

hahaha yeah but I did avail myself of anything and everything food wise before, during and after. On the L to B there was a bbq with hot dogs and bacon rolls... I had two or three


----------



## peanut (25 Jun 2009)

johnnyh said:


> On the L to B there was a bbq with hot dogs and bacon rolls... I had two or three



2 or 3! ? I dream of having a hotdog, bacon roll, beefburger, pizza fudge cake.....apple pie custard and icecream . Why is life so unfair


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

tell me about it, there I am having to stuff myself with food all the time...


----------



## karen.488walker (25 Jun 2009)

What about alot of oily fish?


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Jun 2009)

johnnyh said:


> tell me about it, there I am having to stuff myself with food all the time...



Hey Johnnyh dont knock it, you are one of the chosen few!!
Im a bit worried at the mo as I went to a family members wedding last Sat,an all day affair and the daytime reception was a victorian tea party theme with lots of home made cake cut into HUGE wedges. Well it would have been mighty rude of me not to have tried a piece of each after all the effort that had been made and so I hereby hang my head in shame as I admit that I ate my way through 11 pieces.

Yes,ELEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bloody hell

I think iv now overdosed on sugar tho as iv not been able to face anything but fruit since Sunday!

Not put on any weight tho, am still 9 stone. Im worried it will suddenly catch up with me and ill wake up tomorrow morning the size of a small cow

When will I ever learn.................................



(Well done on your ride tho)


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Jun 2009)

9 stone! What a porker!


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

hahaha 11 pieces of cake and still 9 stone... heck I thought I struggled to put on weight! 

Reckon I might allow myself a beer or three this evening, that'll add a bit.

heheh one of the chosen few... I like that, can I get that as my forum status instead of senior member, makes me sound old and wrinkly.... ok, older and wrinklier!


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Jun 2009)

" Johnnyh..one of the chosen few" !! CAN I HAVE A HELL YEAH............

hee hee hee, too much sun I think Go for it, it suits you!!

Oh, and I may be 9 stone but 8 of that is bootyand like I said, its probably biding its time and ill wake up a 17 stone porker on Sunday


----------



## peanut (25 Jun 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Im worried it will suddenly catch up with me and ill wake up tomorrow morning the size of a small cow



It will sneak up on you when you least expect it Lisa. You'll be walking along one day and suddenly your bottom will sag 6 " 
Calories are never lost , they are there somewhere


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Jun 2009)

peanut said:


> You'll be walking along one day and suddenly your bottom will sag 6 "


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

*<cough>Admin</cough>*

I'll have to petition admin 

a donation to the coffers might swing it for me 

<cough>Admin, how's about it??? </cough>


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

peanut said:


> It will sneak up on you when you least expect it Lisa. You'll be walking along one day and suddenly your bottom will sag 6 "
> Calories are never lost , they are there somewhere



hahaha can see it now in cartoon format, as it bounces up and down from the pavement


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Jun 2009)

johnnyh said:


> hahaha can see it now in cartoon format, as it bounces up and down from the pavement



Ok so that describes me now........what about when the cake catches up with me


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jun 2009)

when the cake catches up... ummmmm panic, think about lots of cycling to see it off... or comfort eating to make yourself feel better


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Jun 2009)

I hardly ever stop tbh, work, horses, cycling, housework, gardening, hmm, makes me hungry just thinkin 'bout it all
Prob pretty good at burning off what I eat. still got a fat arse tho


----------



## peanut (25 Jun 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Ok so that describes me now........what about when the cake catches up with me


you'll be dragging it along the ground


----------



## johnnyh (26 Jun 2009)

heck, it isn't the catching you, it's when it overtakes!


----------



## Lisa21 (26 Jun 2009)

Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!! Been very good today so hopefully have redeemed myself by now
Will have a job overtaking me tho, am getting pretty nippy on my bike these days!!


----------



## johnnyh (27 Jun 2009)

well there is always the cycling to 'cleanse the soul'


----------



## Lisa21 (27 Jun 2009)

Not long got in after a really lovely ride and i did 42.1 miles, my longest so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have therefore cycled away all guilt (and calories) from my system and live to scoff another day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyh (27 Jun 2009)

i have to get back out on the bike tomorrow, 3 days and a few beers need keeping in check... don't want to loose the racing snake appearance


----------



## Lisa21 (28 Jun 2009)

Top Gear has its very own "tame racing driver".........CC has its own "tame racing snake"
  
Have a lovely ride xx


----------



## johnnyh (28 Jun 2009)

hmmmmm need a decision here for my title...

a) One of the chosen few
 racing snake!


----------



## Lisa21 (28 Jun 2009)

Compromise.............."johnnyh-chosen racing snake"


----------



## badkitty (28 Jun 2009)

johnnyh said:


> hmmmmm need a decision here for my title...
> 
> a) One of the chosen few
> racing snake!



Both of those are crap, Johnny! 

Chosen by whom?
Or something uttered by *shudders* T.Wogan..dear god...

I suppose "Punk Boy" or "tft" are out of the question?


----------



## johnnyh (28 Jun 2009)

hmmmmm

"punk racing snake" has it somehow!


----------



## Lisa21 (28 Jun 2009)

"tft" ??????????

"the fastest __" "the fittest__" I know...............I gottit...............

"the flying tart" 

No? well what _does_ it mean then??


----------



## johnnyh (28 Jun 2009)

*thin film transistor *


----------



## badkitty (28 Jun 2009)

johnnyh said:


> *thin film transistor *




heh heh heh...nice try Johnny.


----------



## MessenJah (28 Jun 2009)

ewhen you make pasta add extra virgin olive oil

alcohol contains more calories per gram than carbs, so drink wine with your pasta (bad advice actually)

do less exercise


----------



## johnnyh (29 Jun 2009)

hehee always use the olive oil on pasta, stops the stuff sticking for one. 
Wine, well the odd glass, it'd be rude not too!

@ Lisa "the flying tart" - charming


----------



## johnnyh (29 Jun 2009)

badkitty said:


> heh heh heh...nice try Johnny.



hahaha


----------

